# Interested to form an originals band?



## kyuzo (May 31, 2012)

Hey expats!! Anyone interested to form an originals 4-5 piece band? This is something long term to concentrate about and of course eventually we will go
Find some gigs. Genre will be mainly concentrating on indie/alternative. Those who are interested in post hardcore stuffs are also welcomed! I'm a guitarist myself so now we currently need a...

1) guitarist/vox
2) vox
3) bassist
4) drummer

Do reply to this thread if you are ever interested. I'm very open to other genres so don't feel shy and come chat for a while about other music so we can share!

Rock on, 
Kyuzo


----------



## Romka (May 9, 2013)

Hia . I am interested  I can play a little electric guitar but with some training I'll be good enough  . I also write good songs and music when am in mood


----------



## kyuzo (May 31, 2012)

Hi romka, so you have your own songs? Shards you have a soundcloud account or something?


----------



## kyuzo (May 31, 2012)

Hi romka, so you have your own songs? Do you have a soundcloud account or something? Are you into post hardcore music too? Maybe you can share with me more about your influences.


----------



## Romka (May 9, 2013)

Hi , no I don't have soundcloud  and nothing written or done (left all my notes back home and now am in singapore) . I am just interested


----------



## kyuzo (May 31, 2012)

We'll see how the response goes.. Seems quite dead at the moment.


----------

